# CHANGCHUN | High-Tech-City | 270m | 202m | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

http://www.henn.com/de/projects/office-high-rise/high-tech-city

2018-07-24 by lijy854


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-09-14 by 新华全景


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-05-05 by 米汤987


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

nice cluster. Good at street level and public space as well.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-07-02 by 真铁锤查理


----------



## Spocket (Feb 11, 2006)

These are the two lower towers under construction here, yes? I can't quite tell based on the orientation of the towers in the rendering and Google maps. If I'm correct, when will the tallest get under way?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Main tower

2020-04-16 by 大1模2大3样










Lower tower

2020-04-16 by xiao_mo


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-26 by 北国之春


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-04-25 by 北国之春

270 m










202 m


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like buildings with round edges


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 12:*








长春高新 by Rewind on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, the top is slanted but it would be perfect to fit a helipad


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @kanye, @Munwon, what happened with the secondary towers?


----------

